# Breeding yearlings - weight?



## KBrasby (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm new to the forums so apologize if this has been discussed before. I have a small herd of commercial Boer and Boer crosses but raised Nubians before that. I've always bred my does to first kid when they are about 12-14 months old and have had great success with that in our program.

I am not trying to start a debate on when first-time breeding should happen. I know many who want their does to first kid at around 24 months and I have no issues with that. 

I just purchased two open yearling does (they are 12 months now) who are smaller than my yearling does who are delivering babies right now. The new open yearlings don't appear to have any health issues. They've been wormed and are on a good feed program. Is there a weight I should shoot for before breeding these new open yearlings? Thanks for any input!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!
@toth boer goats @SalteyLove @HoosierShadow @ALBoerGoats @chelsboers @Jessica84 all breed Boers and could tell you what they do.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

85lbs is a rule of thumb I've heard thrown around


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I think 85 would be the smallest I would go. I would also look at their hips too though. If they just seem super in the hips that would bother me more then weight.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My rule has been 8 months/100lbs+ We used to breed does to kid at 12-15mo, but now we pretty much wait until they are about 2yo before they have kids. Of course my kids have shown most of the babies they kept as yearlings so that is another reason we wait. 
I do think those that kid younger seem to have less issues. We have issues with triplets/toxemia in our 2yo first timers which is frustrating. Adding in show weight that you have to take off never helps. So there are a lot of factors that go into it. Basically trust your gut. If you don't think they are big enough/ready, then give them time and let them grow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone.

It all depends on where the does are at 1 year old and what condition/weight they are.

For me, I wait until they are 1 1/2 years old and of good weight.

Have the does been fecal tested for worms and cocci in case. I know you mentioned they were wormed?
What was used, what is the does weights and how much was given?

Do they get free choice loose salt and minerals?

What are you feeding them?


----------



## KBrasby (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you all for warm welcomes and for great advice. I appreciate it all. I don't know how they were managed before I bought them but we will do fecal testing soon.. They'll join our regular management program, which includes free choice salt and minerals as well. They are currently on pasture with a tiny bit of grain. I totally agree regarding the width of hips. That's maybe most important. They seem adequate. That's one of my requirements for breeding stock. Thank you again.


----------

